# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  NW Arkansas jam session?

## Noah Bailey

If you're anywhere near Northwest Arkansas, i was thinking it would be awesome to get together to jam somewhere!!

----------


## NickAlberty

Best jam is from October to the end of May at Brentwood Bluegrass show in Brentwood. It's like $3 to get in unless you bring an instrument, then it's free. First and third Saturday's. First one is THIS Saturday night. Great old school house building they hold it in. You definitely need to go. I go every chance I get when I'm not at a gig with one of my bands. My band will be there the 18th. It's south of Fayetteville on old 71 about 15-20 miles or so.

----------

bradeasley, 

cayuga red

----------


## Phil Vinyard

Depends on how far west you are, but Daylight Donuts in Berryville has a Saturday morning jam. I've met Tim Poynter and he is a solid musician & extremely nice guy. No web site, but here is their Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dayli...23?sk=timeline

----------


## especking

All,

I'm new to the mandolin and live in NWA. Would love to find people to play with after I learn some basics.

Thanks,
E

----------


## Jim Taylor

I just got back from the monthly Arkansas State Old time Fiddlers Association pot luck and jam (held every 2nd Tuesday) at the John Powell Senior Center, 610 Grove Ave., Springdale, AR. They also meet in the same location the second Sunday afternoon from 1:30 to 4:00. They welcome all string musicians, so bring something to play and sit in. Cool in the summer, warm in the winter..    :Smile: 
There is a web presence, but it's not maintained very well.
Contact Information:
Arkansas State Old Time Fiddler's Association
1608 Carrier Place
Springdale AR, 72762

----------

cayuga red

----------


## especking

How well do they take beginners. I started using Greg Horne' beginner mandolin book last week. I can read music but this is the first string instrument that I've tried learning. 

Thanks,
E

----------


## Mike Snyder

You'll find them very welcoming. Not a lot of ego or competition. Nice folks. I get down around there infrequently so I'll see you eventually. Have fun, participate, listen harder than you play. Saturday nights @ Frisco park in Rogers; open jam, kinda sparse lately. Friday nights; Bentonville square or the little park a half-block southeast, if they feel like it , I guess. You need to find someone more local than I am. Go to Janet Davis Music north of Bentonville and ask around. They have some nice mandolins, too.

----------


## Tarazedgirl

Anyone mind if a total newb came by to listen and watch?

----------


## Jim Taylor

Come on down. They'd love to have you!

----------


## Jim Taylor

Next Meeting of the Arkansas State Old Time Fiddlers Association is Sunday Nov 8th 2015 at the John Powell Senior Center, Springdale AR. - from 1:30 to 4:30 PM. 
ASOTFA Pot Luck on Tuesday Nov 10, 2015 - 6:00 PM at the John Powell Senior Center, Springdale, AR, Jam to follow.
ASOTFA Fall Fest - Saturday Nov 14th 2015th at Central Jr. High in Springdale, AR. 9:00 AM till 10:00 PM. Potluck!
See you there!

----------


## Tarazedgirl

> Next Meeting of the Arkansas State Old Time Fiddlers Association is Sunday Nov 8th 2015 at the John Powell Senior Center, Springdale AR. - from 1:30 to 4:30 PM. 
> ASOTFA Pot Luck on Tuesday Nov 10, 2015 - 6:00 PM at the John Powell Senior Center, Springdale, AR, Jam to follow.
> ASOTFA Fall Fest - Saturday Nov 14th 2015th at Central Jr. High in Springdale, AR. 9:00 AM till 10:00 PM. Potluck!
> See you there!


Will try to come by Springdale on Saturday. Busy day. Also have a star party with the Sugar Creek Astronomical Society at 4;30 p.m. Music and starlight - perfect day! Looks like I missed y'all last weekend. Sorry! Also, let me know if there's anything anyone needs in particular to the potluck.

----------

cayuga red

----------


## Jim Taylor

Bentonville AR acoustic Jam on Friday Nights (during the winter). Check with Ms. Jane @273-7392 (leave a message) to see when it's on (suspended for Holidays and First Fridays - no parking!). Parks and Rec. building in Bentonville Ar.

----------


## Tarazedgirl

Hooray! 👍🏻

----------


## Jim Taylor

Arkansas State Old Time Fiddlers Association 
Winter Fest Saturday at 16th of January 2016  9 AM - 10 PM 
Central Junior High School
 2811 W Huntsville Ave, Springdale,
 Arkansas 72762

We'll play music all day in different areas (rooms), there will be pot luck dinner that evening.16th of January 2016 from 10am to 10pm. Potluck will be at 6pm with everything as usual. Please come and enjoy the music and GOOD food!! 

Also Western Hills Bluegrass Festival will be. Feb. 18, 19 and 20 of 2016. 
Phone 918-772-2545.

----------


## Jim Taylor

Correction to above.......
Also OK State Fiddlers Winter Convention, will be at:
 Sequoyah Lodge
19808 Park 10
             Wagoner, OK 74441  
Phone: 918-772-2545 
Toll Free: 800-368-1486   -  Feb. 18, 19 and 20 of 2016.

----------


## Jim Taylor

Friday night, I was at the Bentonville AR summer Jam (on the square). Pretty fun!
Saturday night, I was at the 6th reconstituted Rogers AR jam (Frisco Park). Needs more jammers, but definitely not dead! 
We've got a couple of months left outside, come on out!
Note: no jams on First Friday in Bentonville or event nights (Frisco Fest, etc) in Rogers.

----------


## bkw160901

> Friday night, I was at the Bentonville AR summer Jam (on the square). Pretty fun!
> Saturday night, I was at the 6th reconstituted Rogers AR jam (Frisco Park). Needs more jammers, but definitely not dead! 
> We've got a couple of months left outside, come on out!
> Note: no jams on First Friday in Bentonville or event nights (Frisco Fest, etc) in Rogers.



I thought Rogers was Friday night and Bentonville was Saturday night.  Did they switch nights?

----------


## Chinn

Would love to attend this sometime. My parents live in Beaver Lake near Lowell, and I'm never there without a mando. (Well, last visit, I had a tenor resonator with me..)

----------


## Jim Taylor

Bentonville is Friday night, come on out - there's folk to bluegrass. 
Saturday night is Rogers. 
Both have good players, and all are welcome!
We've had some great jams this summer!

----------

Chinn

----------


## Jim Taylor

Arkansas Old Time Fiddler’s Association
Winterfest (Jam) – Mid Morning till ?
January 21, 2017
Central Junior High School, Springdale AR

38th Annual Western Hills Bluegrass Festival
Jan 19, 20, 21 2017
Sequoyah State Park
Wagoner, Oklahoma
 (405) 273-8578

Arkansas Fiddlers Convention - May 18 - 21, 2017
North Arkansas College South Campus - 1515 Pioneer Drive in Harrison, AR

More Mandolin!

----------


## Jim Taylor

Time for an update. 
Monday - Clifty Firehouse - old country - mostly acoustic - maybe an electric bass - can get grassy sometimes!
Tuesday - Pea Ridge City Park - Mostly Bluegrass 
2nd Tuesday - Springdale Senior Citizens - Arkansas State Old Time  Fiddlers Association -- Northwest Chapter
Friday - Bentonville Square - Acoustic/Country/Bluegrass
Saturday - Avoca City Park - Acoustic/Country/Bluegrass
Anybody know of anything else?

----------

bradeasley

----------


## bradeasley

Thanks, Jim! I live in Rogers and have been looking for occasional bluegrass jams.

----------

